# Yellow-dialed Zodiac: Quick Impressions



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

My ZO8003 arrived yesterday afternoon, six days after I ordered it from Dallas, Texas. Although the distance from Dallas to Denver, Colorado, where I live, isn't tremendous, I was still pleased with the service.

This watch is one big hunk of metal! The case and lugs are curved, a la Ball, which makes it a comfortable watch on my 6.5" wrist. Casework is first-rate. The dial is a nice, bright yellow, and huge. A contrasting yellow sunburst pattern from 12 o'clock to 3 o'clock radiates from the hands hub, perhaps to coincide with the zero to fifteen scale on the rotating bezel.

The bracelet links are solid, with a similarly solid butterfly. The clasp feels a bit tinny. All in all, though, the bracelet is better quality than some of the more expensive classic divers.

The crown is somewhat overengineered, similar to Ball, which I like, and is signed. It took about thirteen turns to unscrew it fully. An unusual feature (to me) is the crown must be rotated counterclockwise to advance the date. I understand the movement is an ETA 2824-2; the crown is rotated clockwise to advance the date on every other 2824-2-powered watch I have.

Unlike the disappointing quartz Zodiacs I've seen at the department store, which look like rebadged Fossils, this is a real watch. Seeing is believing. For $495 retail, the ZO8003 appears to be the real deal.

A more comprehensive review and more pics to come later.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Nice - quite yellow









Makes a change-been seeing red all evening thanks to various people.


----------

